# Thoughts on room layouts



## tjrobb (Apr 19, 2012)

I am currently designing a "dream theatre" of sorts and ran across something intriguing enough I wanted group input on it. In a higher-end community theatre (ie, not pro), would it be better overall to have one 30 person makeup rooms and two 15 person dressing (changing) rooms, or three ten person dressing-makeup rooms? One can assume all other variables are taken care of (HVAC, fire, etc.). TIA.


----------



## JChenault (Apr 20, 2012)

If it were me - I would vote for three 10 person rooms combining makeup and dressing. 
1 - most actors I have observed seem to be happier if they have their space and use if for makeup and changing.
2 - it just gives you more flexibility. You can have ( for example ) the mens, womens, and kids dressing room - or however it makes sense to split things up. Rarely is a 50-50 split the way that makes the most sense.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with JChenault here, although I would suggest even more split, such as 2 - 1 person dressing rooms, 2 - 5 person dressing rooms, and 2 - 10 person dressing rooms


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 20, 2012)

Agree with John. Three ten-bangers is much more flexible. I don't think the Mens'-->Makeup<--Womens' model exists outside of university theatre venues.


----------



## firewater88 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have attached our theatre, a high school theatre (stand alone) that also serves the community as well as a few tour shows.
The lower level has 36 makeup stations, in 4 bays and bathrooms/showers/locker/private changing rooms on either end. We sometimes put up pipe and drape to divide the makeup stations when needed.
The main floor has 4 dressing rooms (star dressing rooms) 2 with attached bath. Then the green room on the end, which is also used as a dressing room from time to time.
This is a lot of room, although more would always be better. This has worked very well for us here.


----------



## zmb (Apr 20, 2012)

As long as you're designing a dream theatre, have you considered access between the booth and backstage without passing through an audience area? Something I haven't seen but that I and others would like.


----------



## tjrobb (Apr 20, 2012)

First, thanks everyone, I'm now leaning towards two tens and two fives. Second, the booth currently empties to the lobby, but am looking for more private routes. (I do have direct FOH catwalk to stage access and ladder-less pin rail access). Any further input is still appreciated.


----------



## museav (Apr 23, 2012)

zmb said:


> As long as you're designing a dream theatre, have you considered access between the booth and backstage without passing through an audience area? Something I haven't seen but that I and others would like.


From an audio perspective, the 'booth' should be in the house so having to pass through the audience from the booth would be a good thing.

Good booth access is typically the type of venue design element where there may have to be considerable coordination and thought in order to develop a practical solution. It's a good example one of those things that is good to identify upfront as it may be able to be worked into the design if known from the start but if identified later in the process it may be very difficult to accommodate.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 23, 2012)

If the booth is at audience level, it is difficult to have non-audience access. However, if the booth is raised, then you can often accomodate catwalk access to the booth.


----------



## tjrobb (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, there are two booths. One center rear of balcony for audio, one at rear of balcony, enclosed for SM and spots. The enclosed booth is five feet above balcony, so I could put a short ladder in and run access to third floor. The two booths are connected by two 4" conduit stubs, for your cabling pleasure (there is also a run from under the main booth to the main A/V & DMX room).


----------



## Clarkwg3 (May 1, 2012)

museav said:


> From an audio perspective, the 'booth' should be in the house so having to pass through the audience from the booth would be a good thing.
> 
> Good booth access is typically the type of venue design element where there may have to be considerable coordination and thought in order to develop a practical solution. It's a good example one of those things that is good to identify upfront as it may be able to be worked into the design if known from the start but if identified later in the process it may be very difficult to accommodate.



if your having a balcony, then the sound booth would hear the room better if just in front of the balcony railing. The seats behind it could be turned into the main aisle with a perm table/desk to keep audience from walking into the booth. Then split L & R to create the standard center section. Would also solve my common issue of 'Where can I put my ___ on display?'


----------

